# Yupp... You Guessed it... 2 more rescues!! *One in BAD shape*



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Well I went to petsmart last night to get gravel... and gravel turned into 3 new bettas. 2 are in pretty bad shape, the other is not a resuce, he's an absolutely stunning veiltail. 

Rescue #1- poor little DT boy, he's super pale and stressed and very very skinny. Meet thumper

















Rescue #2 - Emaciated CT boy, pale, stressed, has swim bladder issues and possible ammonia poisoning. Meet Blake

















And my beautiful VT boy, meet Steve.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Beatiful hope they do well.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Poor little Blake! I hope he pulls through. Thumper is going to be beautiful, and Steve already is.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes they can not look better unless he recovers.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Blake reminds me of Heart Breaker.

I'm sure he will pull through with some loving


----------



## Talen (Sep 6, 2012)

Lovely fishes. I am really liking Thumper but both are pretty. Good luck with them  Hope they both pull through.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol. When I heard Blake I thought you guys were talking about me. I hope they do well


----------



## Talen (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh come on, you know you want a Betta named after you


----------



## Gryphon (Aug 24, 2012)

I really like how Thumper looks. It'll be cool to see how much he colors up once he starts feeling better. Thank you for giving them all a great home! ;-)


----------



## KcSaf (Jul 25, 2012)

i love thumpers coloring, he is so pretty. hope they pull through!!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Good luck with these guys, I know how it feels being the care taker for some very ill fish. It's never fun and but it is always stressful. I am sure in time with your TLC they will do great. I wish you all the luck and I am here to support ya!! Good Luck!


----------



## HookedOnBettas (Jul 23, 2012)

Good luck with these guys, I hope they pull through!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Some updated pictures! I've had them for 48 hours now! 

Blake

















Thumper


----------



## Talen (Sep 6, 2012)

Looking good  I am really loving these two little guys, can't wait to see how they are when fully better.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Great work!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I just love Thumper! They're both going to be gorgeous.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Pictures of them from today! They are both eating now, and seem happy!


----------



## Talen (Sep 6, 2012)

Looks like their coloring is really starting to come into and they look very happy.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Todays Update!!


----------



## Talen (Sep 6, 2012)

Getting very pretty


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

Blake looks like a different fish! Amazing job!


----------

